# Hair Coloring Ideas



## dreamgirl_leah (May 3, 2007)

When deciding to look for different ways to color my hair, I knew that all you wonderful girls would be the place to start. I have dark brown hair, but my plan is to go dark, almost black. I would like to possibly look into some peekaboo blonde highlights or maybe something that has blonde in the top that looks neat. I didnt know if you girls would have any photos I could use to help decide exactly what I want!!

This is my hair now.


----------



## luxotika (May 3, 2007)

I had the peekaboo highlights, which sounded cool at the time, but it turned out like crap. Maybe just stick with regular highlights, since the coloring is more structured than the peekaboo. I think a shiny black would look nice with some blonde/brown highlights. Good luck!


----------



## KatJ (May 5, 2007)

super light highlights would look awesome or either a red (any shade). I love dark hair with uber light highlights.

A few thin highlights at the crown of the head is very pretty and simple, but has a big effect.


----------



## greeneyedangel (May 6, 2007)

i actually just did that this weekend. Dyed my hair dark brown and just a few thin blond hilights on the crown to break it up. Looks good!


----------



## justdragmedown (May 6, 2007)

I had my hair dark with thin highlights and then my friend had hers all black on the bottom and blonde on the top.


----------



## jhjodec9 (May 6, 2007)

i have a question for you. do you like to change your haircolor alot? if so i dont recommend the black. maybe try a really dark brown. IMO it looks exactly like black but if you dye over it it will eventually go away unlike black. i know this by experience.


----------



## Rubiez (May 8, 2007)

peekaboo highlights, if done right, it may look good..

but don't do too much light colors at the bottom....as:

dark colors: slims you

light colors: does not

so..from afar, it may look like you have small head w/big lower face...or something to that effect


----------



## justdragmedown (May 8, 2007)

My friend had blonde on top and then a black purple red color on the bottom. About 3 years ago though. heres a pic although its not that great. It was taken when it was first done


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help girls!


----------



## dolphin11211 (May 15, 2007)

mm peekaboos might work just be carful cuz they might look really harsh


----------

